# Custom tank builders in the Lower Mainland?



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that Munster Tanks is no longer around, where can one get a custom tank built if they needed it? Not necessarily a monster sized tank, but one which is glass but not the standard rectangular box.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Archer plastics on Clark st did a nice 48 long acrylic for me, I can give you contact info if you wish, price was comparable to a custom one too!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, acrylic is out of the question for me...plecos. 

Thanks for the info, though, Lisa. I'll file that away for future use.


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

fish world in langley does all sizes of custom tanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Right. Thanks for that reminder. I seem to recall a Nick from the old forum being mentioned. I'll have to give him a call.


----------



## Grizzle (Apr 21, 2010)

Oceanic Corals in Aldergrove supply custom tanks. They are currently doing a 48 X 30 X 18 for me.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Archer plastics on Clark st did a nice 48 long acrylic for me, I can give you contact info if you wish, price was comparable to a custom one too!!


How much did that acrylic tank cost you?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Oceanic Corals in Aldergrove supply custom tanks. They are currently doing a 48 X 30 X 18 for me.


30 inches wide by 18 high? Wow, very nice width. This is for a reef tank I guess. If you wouldn't mind me asking, could you PM what you paid for that tank?


----------

